
Berlin bans Airbnb from renting apartments to protect affordable housing - frostmatthew
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/airbnb-rentals-berlin-germany-tourist-ban-fines-restricting-to-protect-affordable-housing-a7008891.html
======
visarga
> "I am absolutely determined to return such misappropriated apartments to the
> people of Berlin and to newcomers"

Eh? I thought the owners had a right to rent their apartments. I wouldn't want
to be in owners' place right now.

~~~
Shengbo
Yes but they also have to do something about the shortage of affordable
housing. Most EU capitals are quickly becoming unaffordable to the lower and
middle classes and people will expect their governments to regulate short-term
renting of residential buildings more strictly.

